# Goggles for Bern Watts EPS



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Tempting. I'm away from home for the next 3 days and there's a few other things I want to try to see if they'll sit comfortably. If I still can't get them to work, and yours are still available, I might hit you up.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a watts, Oakley Flight Decks fit great with it.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

My buddy swears by his watts paired w/ Smith I/O goggles.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

After having another play I've got them sitting more comfortably and better with the helmet. Certainly no problems with compatibility there now, the problem is my nose haha. The goggles very slightly limit my nasal breathing, they have quite a wide nose slit, but it seems my nose is quite 'long' vertically speaking. If the nose slit sat about 2-3mm higher there'd be no issue. I might even try compressing the foam in that area a bit, it'd only take a tiny bit of pressure relief to be fine. Think I'll run with them as is, and just shop around when I get the chance in store. Looking at pictures, the EG2s seem to have a very similar nose shape, so I'll pass on those SG.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my electric eg2.5s never fit well with my Watts. fwiw.


----------

